
More lessons from paying people to be less poor - MaysonL
http://blogs.reuters.com/felix-salmon/2011/09/22/more-lessons-from-paying-people-to-be-less-poor/
======
bartonfink
I'm not an economist by any accounts, but this statement troubles me:

"The New York City experiment was designed to last three years, and the
families participating knew that. In other words, the program inadvertently
replicated some of the very instability it was designed to overcome. "

3 years of financial assistance, while not a long time, is hardly unstable.
It's certainly enough time to make a lot of headway towards life when the
program is up. The article makes the case that CCT programs simply didn't work
because they didn't last forever. I'm not sure I buy that line of reasoning.

